# patches



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little Vizsla was bitten by some sort of bug a couple of months ago on her ear...there was a little bit of swelling then she got a small bald patch forming on her ear about the size of a 20p piece..also where that part of her ear rests against her shoulder, a small bald spot has appeared there also....she is a picture of health otherwise and I think its causing me more stress than her.....any ideas please contact....thanks


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The Vet & nothing but the VET!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks , I took her to the vet twice and they have given her avocate,to put on the skin...it is growing very very slowly, I think she might have an alergic reaction to fleas ticks etc...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Anytime a dog has swelling from a bug bite or a bump from allergic reaction their hair can fall off at that sight. Its not a problem and will grow back.
My vet warn me this could happen when one of mine was stung by a bee years ago. Ive seen it happen more than once and now I'm surprised when it doesn't.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, this is causing me more stress than the dog...I am going to take her to the vets again on Thursday about these bald spots, I hope to get some answers this time,,,,


----------

